# Downtube cable stops



## marcuss (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi all

Last night i completely stripped down my old CAAD2 frame. When I removed the downtube cable stop bosses i discovered that the bosses consist of a steel bolt with a boss in either end fitted through the downtube, leaving two holes in the downtube. Are any of the other Cannondales like this. My frame is from 99 I think. I was planning on skipping the adjusters and just fitting simple stops as I have never had the need to adjust the gears mid race. Do any of you know of another solution for this fitting, if not a lighter option of the same design?


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

marcuss said:


> Hi all
> 
> Last night i completely stripped down my old CAAD2 frame. When I removed the downtube cable stop bosses i discovered that the bosses consist of a steel bolt with a boss in either end fitted through the downtube, leaving two holes in the downtube. Are any of the other Cannondales like this. My frame is from 99 I think. I was planning on skipping the adjusters and just fitting simple stops as I have never had the need to adjust the gears mid race. Do any of you know of another solution for this fitting, if not a lighter option of the same design?



Are you seriously worrying about the weight of your freakin' *CABLE STOPS??!!??* That's like the customer I had who returned his computer because "it was too heavy."

To really answer your question, I'm not aware of any easily-available stops that don't have the adjusters, plus, it's nice to be able to dial in your shifting without getting your hands grimy. All of the ones I saw in the shop I worked at had 'em. I wouldn't waste the time trying to find stops without adjusters, if they even exist.

--Shannon


----------

